# Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The House of the Raging Bull has brought back a legendary historical name with the introduction of its Lamborghini Miura Concept car.
The Lamborghini Miura Concept will be the first Lamborghini vehicle to be conjured from the pen of Walter de’ Silva, Head of Lamborghini Design. De Silva’s other responsibilities include serving as Head of Design of Audi Group. The talented designer’s idea for the new concept was simple: a retro-inspired look heralding back to one of the auto world’s most famous icons, the legendary Lamborghini Miura.
* Full Story *


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept ([email protected])*

This is very Ford GT looking.


----------



## SixerFixer (May 3, 2004)

it's hot, that's what it is


----------



## magic_hobo (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (ramza)*

that is gorgeous


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept (Turbohase)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbohase* »_This is very Ford GT looking.

I typed the the same thing in the Miura forum. And it does.


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept (Turbohase)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbohase* »_This is very Ford GT looking.

with ricey m3 mirrors and cheap rims


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept ([email protected])*

the front quarter shot is hot...


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept ([email protected])*









it looks like it wants to cry


----------



## Schnell16VGTI (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept (VR6DAMEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DAMEN* »_ it looks like it wants to cry

lol.. now that you mention it, the inlet is a bit of







shape.. 
I give it a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif though


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 4, 2000)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept ([email protected])*

stellar remake


----------



## davedave (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept (ChrisG)*

... a little, dare I say, smooth


----------



## 84gti93slc (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept (davedave)*

Classic lines. I love it.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept ([email protected])*









I like this view best. Really sweet looking and much sexier than the Gallardo (though I love the Gallardo too...for different reasons) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept (Turbohase)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbohase* »_This is very Ford GT looking.

ehhh....that's like saying a Ferrari 308 and Lotus Esprit look alike. They're both mid-engined sports cars from the late 70's with pop-up headlights.
I think the Miura is much swoopier and more curvaceous than the Ford GT.


_Modified by rexxmann at 2:33 AM 1/6/2006_


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept ([email protected])*

Except for two things that seem clumsy this is nice and smooth.
1. The chin spoiler/splitter/air dam thingy. Very clumsy and last minute looking. _If_ the car needs aerodymanic assistance they need to design something that flows with the car better and is less obtrusive.
2. The wheels look too big, too blingy, and too crude for the classic shape.
Quick and clumsy p-chop:


----------



## gravitymachine (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept (The Kilted Yaksman)*

The article states: "To this day the Miura is widely recognised as one of the most beautiful cars ever created." 
...those are big shoes to follow. 

I'm not a big fan of Lambo's huge clunky mirror rims, but they suit the italian flashy style. However, I think BBS RG-R's (with the little yellow BBS logo) would look perfect on it. I like the above photoshop with BBS rims, but I would have left the chin spoiler. Looks cool.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Ditch those nasty wheels and build the rest..... Gawd is that beautiful.... stunning...sexy...


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (eunos94)*

_The new car retains the extraordinary purity of line, characteristic of the original Miura: the designer’s intervention has been defined by refining the contours and eliminating any superfluous detail, in order to enhance the clean, simple lines and perfectly balanced proportions of the original that so impassioned enthusiasts._
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love the clean lines. It does look better with the BBS wheels in the photoshop though.


----------



## deevub16v (Oct 8, 2005)

Ummmm, GT40?? with the exception of looking like an uglier GT40, and those gay chrome wheels, pretty cool.


----------



## scarzie (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (deevub16v)*

There was a p-chop pic in road and track in the latest issue, it was more modern like the gallardo and murcielago, wihth a buncha vents and stuff that lookes pretty cool, but this is an awesome remake


----------



## spcycle (Sep 2, 2000)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept ([email protected])*

It looks somwhat smaller than the ford GT, but still amazing, I am always the first to make fun of people who say this, but it would be nice if this car didn't cost so much, more like a Lotus elise, perhaps, but I doubt they will go in that direction, it will probably be aimed squarely at the ford GT, and of course , if it is meant to fill the original shoes of the miura, it will be unattanable to most.


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (deevub16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deevub16v* »_Ummmm, GT40?? with the exception of looking like an uglier GT40, and those gay chrome wheels, pretty cool.

Ford GT 40 (1966)








Lamborghini Miura (1966)








Ford GT (2005)








Yes, I'd say all four cars bear a certain resemblance, which is fortunate for them as the design is beautiful.


----------



## Meaney (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept (rexxmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rexxmann* »_








I like this view best. Really sweet looking and much sexier than the Gallardo (though I love the Gallardo too...for different reasons) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree it is a very sexy shape but holy blindspot Batman!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept ([email protected])*

Wow, that car is simply gorgeous. I respect all the critical comments that folks have offered, too. The BBS wheels do simplify and smooth out the lines a bit and still look period-correct. The originals look like the blingin' NBA superstar or rapper's choice. The airdam is a bit less sleek than I'd care for, but this is a concept car, right? There's plenty of time to refine the look. The important point is that Lamborghini is on track with something special.
That brings me to my last point. I'm totally in love with all the retro-inspired designs these days: Ford GT, Mustang, Challenger, Camaro, MINI, New Beetle... Did I forget anything? Some think this is lazy trendiness on the part of the designers. Rather, I think their efforts are all smart and respectful. The vehicles simply pay homage to and recall the glorious past without looking like outright copies. If VW brings us a new Scirocco or Corrado, I'll be walking around on cloud 9.








This is a great time to be into cars new and old. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brettpep (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept ([email protected])*

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
Sorry, but this modern interpretation won't be considered one of the most beautiful cars of all time.


----------



## Neil Chappy (Mar 18, 2004)

i thought the original miura had a horizontal (left to right) rear engine? thought that one one of its unique qualities. can anyone confirm?


----------



## ephemtuner (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept ([email protected])*

Saw it on press day at the NAIS, looks better in person.


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

The estimated base price for this car is $700,000. People in their right mind will purchase a different Lamborghini over this.
It all ends being: What will the final production car look like and how much?


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept (Turbohase)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbohase* »_This is very Ford GT looking.

Yeah








but I personally like this Miura Concept also.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept (ephemtuner)*

there was a silver version on one of the magazines with different rims also. i think the design is very nice


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Automobili Lamborghini Presents the Lamborghini Miura Concept (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_Except for two things that seem clumsy this is nice and smooth.
1. The chin spoiler/splitter/air dam thingy. Very clumsy and last minute looking. _If_ the car needs aerodymanic assistance they need to design something that flows with the car better and is less obtrusive.
2. The wheels look too big, too blingy, and too crude for the classic shape.
Quick and clumsy p-chop:









photoshop some black CH's on it


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

look better like that^^^^^^^^^^


----------

